# Help... kitten gone quiet



## Dan12 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all.

I'm after some help please.

We bought 2 kittens, a boy and a girl 6 weeks ago, and after the inital bedding in period the boy was typically hyperactive and running round etc, with the girl playing all sweet and innocent and following him around.

6 weeks on and the boy has gone full circle and does nothing other than sleeps for long periods of the day and eats, there's no interest in playing with toys like before or anything, and i'm worried there could be something wrong with him.

Has anyone experienced anything like this with their kittens before and if so can they offer some advice please?

Thanks


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Kittens are normally really playful and may have one off day when they are tired but it does not last longer than 1 day maybe.

I would take him to the vets to have him checked out. Have you changed food? He might have an upset tummy?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How long has he been like this? What age is he?? If he is sleeping a lot more and not playing it does sound like there may be an underlying problem, best to get the vet to check him.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

It sounds like the little one is under the weather. Our boy kitten was crazy (and still is) so I'd get him to the vet for a check up. I hope he's ok!


----------

